# Altima transmission r bad



## altimaracer (Dec 14, 2005)

Well,response to the original question, (I was actually going to answer someones question about this but decided to make it a thread..enjoy) u might want to look at getting a 240 and switch ur engine into that because the altima transmission wont hold up, did a little research about this issue and come to find out its about the worst transmission nissan put out, But anyway IVE BEEN THROUGH 6 TRANSMISSIONS ,theres alot of dedication involved to keep a car that cant hold a transmission, or maybe its that loan payment i cant get away from, but yeah the altima transmission sucks, the engine is great , Here r the two things that happen to the transmission first your syncronizer (half-ass spelling) will go or the even funner thing will happen and one day u will take off and u will start to hear a faint clunk and then 30 seconds later it will sound like a sledge hammer hitting inside your transmission, One more thing if the shifter gets caught in a gear and u cant move it out of gear,instead of man-handling it just drive the car in the gear its stuck in then try to move the shifter into a another gear or in circles OR if u cant drive it push that clutch in and F*ckin give it hell, thats it , glad i could help, later


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I would suppose that the post would've been helpful if we even had the slightest clue as to what post you're even talking about. A link even? maybe? please? Anywho, if you take care of the transmissions most transmissions will do just fine (unless you try to count anything Chrysler made, but they're just POS's that were made to break in every which way possible, I never liked a manufaturer that would consider ball joints to be a "tune up item" (aka replace every 10k miles or less). Anywho, I know of plenty of Altimas that really rack up the miles and have no problems with the tranny because it was taken care of well (and a few that weren't taken care of at all). *shrug*


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I don't understand your posting.
In my opinion the transmission on Altimas are top notch engineering. I have close to 200,000 miles on mine and the only service I did was replace the fluid. Though I truly belive my car will dissolve to rust because of the new england winters before my Altima dies.

Frank


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

I am having a hard time following as well. Are you saying that we should get a 240SX? Or are you saying do a RWD conversion so we could use a 240SX tranny? If this is true then here is my answer: The 240SX is a good car but I don't think it would meet the needs of the people on here. For the other possible question the 240SX tranny would not work with the motor unless you did a custom RWD conversion, so go for it if you have the money but it is built in the same place with probably the same quality.

I wonder what you have done to go through that many trannies. Do you have manual or auto? I have a suspicion that you are guerilla shifting or doing stupid shit like neutral drops.


----------



## altimaracer (Dec 14, 2005)

The topic i was referring to was *TURBO TURBO TURBO* the person was askin if they should do n e thing more to the engine since the transmission cant take much, i started another topic with the answer , and said no u shouldnt do ne thing more to the altima and u should get a 240sx and take the motor out of the altima, that has work already done to it, and do a swap, sorry for the confusion,im also talkin about only the 5 speeds, on one of the transmissions that went they was no kind of racing or hard shifting going on, i was driving and hit some ice and lost control and the next thing i knew the syncronizer was bad, other two were also accidents, the othe 2 were minor racing but no clutch drops or snatching gears, the first one was all racing and clutch drops ,very hard driven,add those up and its six. Even though the transmissions i got from the junkyards had higher milage on them i still think they should last. IM not a big fan of HONDA but i do respect that my friends drive those cars hard everyday and dont do the damage that i do to mine.


----------



## spccarstens (Jan 9, 2006)

*NO problems with mine*

I am coming up on 175k on my trans. and the only thing that I have done to it is replace the fluid with synthetic. That takes care of the problem, of the gears "sticking". I have run my car unbelievably hard and done just about all I can to a car: smacked in to a curb side-ways at 35mph (folded my tire under the engine) driven it off road/ dove up Mt. Baker in Wa. State (even broke the rear trans. mount) Car set still for a year while I deployed to Iraq/ and still holds up to the 5500 to 6000 RPM with no problem. I did replace the clutch (but it happens when you teach friends how to drive stickshifts), and about 100k later, and still have not replaced the broken mount.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I probably have one of the most highly modified Altimas in the country and the trans has held up surprisingly well... but I don't kill it and have rebuilt it again with custom gears, parts, and HD bearings. I originally rebuilt it when I did the turbo kit in 99 by replacing worn synchronizer rings, 1-2 hub and slider, one shift fork, and the mainshaft bearings. Then it had 230 whp but now it is much higher thus the custom set. 
I think Nissan built a manaul trans that can work well outside the normal torque capacity of the stock KA24, but that is my opinion.

Troy


----------



## altimaracer (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought to modify a transmission would be too expensive so i keep on buying them from junkyards, but now since u said it has been done im gonna go by and try too have my other transmission rebuilt similar to what u said. I appreiciate your feedback :thumbup:


----------



## black_angelic_dragon (Jan 29, 2006)

wow dude you are so wrong about the tranys lol mine JUST threw 2nd gear sync because of hydrolic line breaking and having to get home with no clutch lol 
and it has 480 000 on it lol 

and that was the original trans and clutch btw thats k not mile


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

97 altima with close to 171,000 miles. engine went to the crapper at about 150K. replaced it and havent had any problems since. always did regular oil changes and services myself. I always service tranny regularly and I have never ever had one single problem with the tranny, other than the rear main seal leaking, but thats not cuz of a bad tranny, anyway, i replaced the seal when i replaced my engine. im happy...


----------

